# Now what?



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

The Bucks just got through with the biggest tank job I've seen in many a year, and it is all the coach's fault.

That's right, George Karl. The genius that was accorded a $7 million contract tried to "be like Phil" and complain about his players publicly, in the hopes of motivating them to do better.

Instead, the players tuned him out, tanked, and turned a season that many believed would be a trip to the Finals into a nightmare where they missed out on the playoffs.

That last game typified everything that went wrong this year. Playing Detroit, who had absolutely nothing to game in this last game but injuries to key players, they should have come out and made the statement "Yeah, we are a playoff team." Instead, they got slaughtered by over 30 points. :no:

So now what? Karl says one of the "big three" has to go, but which one will it be, if so? What if other teams feel the same way and do not offer value for value?

Karl really screwed up big-time. That's all there is to it. :|


----------



## Vinsanity (May 28, 2002)

Yup he screwed up bad


----------



## Mongolmike (Jun 11, 2002)

*My choice*

of the big three to flee is Glenn Robinson. His big contract hurts, and I don't think he brings enough defense... reminds me of Lamond Murray of Clev... good shooter when he's not pouting, but strictly a role player... but in Big Dog's case, a very expensive role player. 

I was also surprised that the Anthony Mason experiment didn't work.... hmmmm  ?

Try to trade Big Dog, to Denver for McDyess? (throw in picks or scrubs to make it work) Can McDyess and Thomas play at same time?


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: My choice*



> Originally posted by *Mongolmike *
> Try to trade Big Dog, to Denver for McDyess? (throw in picks or scrubs to make it work) Can McDyess and Thomas play at same time?


I actually like that Trade idea. McDyess and Thomas would work because McDyess is a 4 and Thomas is a 3. That would be all that


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Bucks*

With the Bucks kind of talent (Allen, Robinson, Cassell, Thomas, Redd, Mason), they should get into the playoffs every year. There is no doubt that they have one of the best looking rosters in the Eastern Conference. 

I still can't figure out how they didn't make it into the playoffs. They couldn't even beat out injury depleted Toronto, or the Pacers. Now, I know that they have a better roster than the Pacers, and the Raptors (when Carter is injured).

What the hell is wrong with this team? I know one thing for sure though. They need to fire George Karl. He's a whiny baby, that couldn't coach a team of the 50 greatest of all-time.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

*Well..*

you know where the problem lies? MASON AND KARL! If we got a rid of Mason (trade G-Rob with him) and we could make the playoffs easily. (We coulda made it this year if Allen wasnt injured) Then when Karl's contract is up...ADIOS!!


----------



## Samir87 (Jun 11, 2002)

McDyess plays for the Knicks now, not the Nuggets. You probably wouldnt get him from the Knicks anyway. I say go after KG.


----------



## blove84 (Jul 16, 2002)

Either go after K.G. or Mutumbo, they need some defense


----------

